# Fried Potato and Ham Stuffed Breakfast Fatty



## cowgirl

I fried some cubed potatoes, onions and ham in butter, cooled and added cheese and minced jalapenos.



filled my fattie piston and chilled it while rolling out the meat.







Wrapped the fattie in a bacon weave...



smoked on my horizontal wood burner for about 4 hours...







placed the sliced fattie on a biscuit, topped with a poached egg and smothered in cream gravy...





It was pretty tasty. :)

Thanks for checking out my breakfast!


----------



## williamzanzinger

A perfect fusion of food and opera. A finer fatty can never be made. You have closed this chapter of my life. I bow out in humble observance of a true artist. Oh and, pass the ketchup.


----------



## oneshot

Sweetheart that's not breakfast, that's a work of art!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've had bad luck. Not only did my computer completely crash, but now I'll have to buy a new monitor. I just chewed this one up tryin to get at that chow!!!!  lol


----------



## ozziebbq

Nice weave.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Picture perfect as always Jeanie .. You absolutely rawk !!


----------



## waysideranch

Yes.  That is a masterpiece and the pictures should grace a magazine page.


----------



## jak757

That is the most beautiful bacon weave I have ever seen!  As others have said, it really is a piece of art.

Wonderful photos as well.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bbally

Damn girl... your sure lay it out nice!


----------



## memphisbud

Once again you tempt me with a "benedict" of the most pefect nature. Jeannie...thank you...incredible....keep 'em coming!  Won't let me give you points but you sure deserve them!


----------



## the iceman

All I can say is... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Amazing work Jeanie.


----------



## beerbelly

News Alert!!


Cowgirl wins Gold !!!!


----------



## onedragon221

Wondering if I can get a few slices FEDEX too me? Looking mighty good!!!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks for the nice comments, points... and the laughs friends. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Onedragon, I have a couple slices left. I'll get them shipped.


----------



## burksmoke

That is awesome!  Man those "Okies" can cook!  And I agree that you win gold on this one.


----------



## builder59

yep, agree with everyone else.  Presentation,,10 points, Gold Medal!!!


----------



## treegje

Looks great, wish I was there to help put some of that away


----------



## newflame

man those look unbelievable, I really want to know your secret to weaving bacon like that, so awesome!


----------



## smoke farmer

WOW !!!! As a newbie of SMF I now understand the respect my fellow Okie gets.Great Job!!!


----------



## thunderdome

That is the nicest fattie i have ever seen


----------



## nwbhoss

I wish I had the talent to make a meal look half as good as that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Would you PLEASE do a tutorial on how you get such a perfect bacon weave?????????


----------



## beer-b-q

Dang Jeanie, That looks great, when did you say breakfast was?


----------



## miamirick

that looks incredible as all your posts do,  i want to thank you for not entering the monthly throwdowns so far, that way the rest of the entries have a chance,  you would easily win every month!!!


----------



## meateater

Your weaves amaze me, the fattie looks great also.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Someday I'll get around to making one of those piston things, I'm thinking hydraulics of some sort.


----------



## drakin

That is AWSOME!!! Where can one get a Fattie Piston?


----------



## billm75

Incredible looking fattie.  I'm going to have to give this thing a try soon.  I keep putting it off, but I don't think I can keep holding out.


----------



## davef63

wow, that looks incredible, nice job.
dave


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks for the kind comments and points everybody! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I have pictures of how I do a bacon weave.. I'll see if I can find them. 

Meateater.. I like the sound of your hydraulic version... keep me posted if you make one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I made my piston using schedule 40 or potable water rated pvc. 
The larger piece has a 2" inside diameter and is about 8" long. 
The "Piston" rod is 1" pvc and it's 11" long.
I put a cap on one end of the rod to fit the palm of my hand and cut a disc from some heavy plastic for the other end. 

It's not fancy but fun to use....

here is an older post using the piston.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82480


The originator of the piston idea (Grillinski) has set up a web site to sell his piston if you don't want to make one...
http://www.fattiepistons.blogspot.com/

It's made a bit different than mine but looks like it works fine. 


Thanks again friends, the fattie was tasty!


----------



## realtorterry

NOBODY makes me have to instantly relpy like you cowgirl








Simply Amazing!! How did you ever crisp that bacon soooo perfectly?


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Terry! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I'm a stickler for crisp bacon.. the pictures probably make it look crisper than it is but during the last part of my smoke, I kick the heat up... and try to get the bacon as crisp as possible. It's not as easy in my horizontal wood burner, but I move the fattie close to my fire box where it's hotter and rotate it. 
It's easier for me to get it crisp in my drum. 

I'm not a fan of limpy bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









It didn't matter much anyway.. the creamy gravy sort of took care of most of the crispyness (is that a word?) lol


Thanks again Terry!!


----------



## rdknb

WOW!!!!!! That is all I can say


----------



## hhookk

That looks amazingly delicious. Great job as always. You are a great example of why this board is so cool. Great  job. Thanks for sharing. :-)


----------



## nwdave

If I might interject, for the Fattie Piston.  Just whipped out 6 of them for a get-together tomorrow.  Mine are similar:  Schedule 40 Water PVC, 2" -8" in length, Substitute *1 1/4"* Schedule 40 PVC - 11" in length (instead of 1" PVC pipe).  Glue two 1 1/4" CAPS on the ends of the 1 1/4" piece.  

You'll see that the 1 1/4" piece just slides through the 2".  I used schedule 40 because I like beefy tools.  You'll have to drive over the piston to damage or break it.  Unlikely, but if there's a little too much slop on the piston end, wrap a couple layers of saran wrap over it.

While the caps are slightly rounded on the ends, when you push your Fattie material out, you'll be fussing with the ends of the Fattie anyway.  

Be sure that the glue you use is something similar to Christy's Red Hot Blue Glue, PVC Pipe Cement.  Must be suitable for Potable PVC PIPE.

Final credit however goes upchannel to cowgirl for introducing the idea to us.

~Dave


----------



## tom in nc

Oh my god!  That fatty looks incredible.  Placed on a biscuit, topped with the egg and gravy...my mouth is watering.  Absolutely phenomenal!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks RdK, Doug, Dave and Tom! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Dave is right, you can make the piston any size you like and cut extra tubes to chill more filling at the same time.


----------



## drakin

Thanks for the info...I have to try this out now:)


----------



## captsly

What he said!


----------



## white cloud

Love that fatty, it is just perfect.


----------



## new vision

Unbelievable!!!  That should win an award!!!


----------



## walle

Cowgirl,
I had soup for dinner.
I'm not going to even look at your pictures... I'm giving you points and calling it a day!





Tracey


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Captsly, Lee, New Vision and Tracey! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It was tasty!

Tracey..... lol  Thanks!


----------



## jamminjimi

Reported to MODS!! Ban coming soon?


----------



## cowgirl

lol Thanks Jimi!!


----------



## forktender

Damn cowgirl !!!
Are you sure you won't take my wife for a few months, so you teach her to cook.

Un real hon.!!!!!
 You can easily see that your heart pours in to your cooking.Max points x10 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dan


----------



## newflame

thanks for the grillinski link, just got one, it's nice that he donates all the profits to the school!


----------



## cowgirl

Dan..Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





NewFlame, that's great! Let me know how you like the new piston. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## mikeythai

Jeanie that fattie is a work of art. Where did you buy the fattie piston?


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Mikey! I made my piston...... It's just made out of pvc.
The pvc has to be the kind used for potable water though. :)


here are the measurements.
The larger piece has a 2" inside diameter and is about 8" long. 
The "Piston" rod is 1" pvc and it's 11" long.
I put a cap on one end of the rod to fit the palm of my hand and cut a disc from some heavy plastic for the other end. 

It's not fancy but fun to use....

You can make them any size you need.

Thanks again Mikey! :)


----------



## badfrog

That is absolutely the prettiest bacon weave I have ever seen! 
I love eggs benedict and I can only imagine (until I follow your recipe for myself) that what you created must blow away the traditional.

Thanks Cowgirl!!


----------



## realtorterry

Cowgirl,

  You know your que is good when it hangs around longer than the stickys


----------



## werdwolf

Man that looks good.  I hope you find the pics for that diagonal bacon weave!


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Badfrog, Terry and Werdwolf! I appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Werdwolf I'll get those bacon weave pics to you!


----------



## abigail4476

WOW!!!  That looks awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I love your food styling!!!!!! (And I'm sure it tastes fantastic, too.)


----------



## brae

This is pure artistry my dear!!!  Beautiful.


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you so much, it's good to see you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I like to think of the dish as eggs benedict Okie style. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Brae... Thank you!!


----------



## northern greenhorn

I'm new to the world of smoking food, and I've read about fatties, I'm absolutely going to make some.


----------



## wingrider1

simply amazing,,,,WOW,,inspirational,,,,added that to the list..


----------



## pandemonium

I keep thinking i have seen it all on here but then you posted this masterpiece.... Very nice Cowgirl


----------



## dmccurry

That is the most gorgeous bacon weave i have ever seen.  Looks like a masterpiece.  man....really...amazing...mouth is watering uncontrollable.  Simply stunning.


----------



## erain

Baby that is hawt!!! i dunno how i missed this thread but you are the queen of breakfast qview!!! dang u done did another one outta the park...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





from me, remember i ever make it to oklahoma, you cookin rite???


----------



## Bearcarver

I sure am glad these guys brought this thread back, so I could see it.

It all looks beautiful, and with a perfect weave job!------>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Do you knit & crochet too???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## cheapchalee

Great looking fattie Jeanie, always enjoy looking at your masterpieces.

Chalee


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Northern Greenhorn, Wingrider, Pandemonium and Dmccurry! It was kinda tasty! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








lol E... thank you! If you make it to oklahoma, I'll cook. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lol Thank you Bearcarver! I do not crochet or knit but I can sew...does that count? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thank you Chalee, it's good to see you!


----------



## roller

I have got to be dreaming !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drholly

CowGirl - I have admired your bacon weave for some time now. I've tried to replicate it by making a standard weave and rolling on the diagonal - fools the little kids, but is not the real deal. Will you please help me out and explain how you make such a gorgeous weave? Thank you.

David


----------



## Bearcarver

This stuff still looks GREAT !

Cowgirl, you're posts remind me of the movie "Sgt. York" !

I can watch it again & again & again, and never get tired of seeing it !!!!

Bear


----------



## cowgirl

Roller said:


> I have got to be dreaming !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Roller... I know this is an old post but Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


drholly said:


> CowGirl - I have admired your bacon weave for some time now. I've tried to replicate it by making a standard weave and rolling on the diagonal - fools the little kids, but is not the real deal. Will you please help me out and explain how you make such a gorgeous weave? Thank you.
> 
> David


David, thank you!!  I have posted pictures of it on my blog... I'll send the link to you. I guess I do the weave a bit different than some.  Thanks again David.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


Bearcarver said:


> This stuff still looks GREAT !
> 
> Cowgirl, you're posts remind me of the movie "Sgt. York" !
> 
> I can watch it again & again & again, and never get tired of seeing it !!!!
> 
> Bear


Bear... Thanks!!  That's quite a compliment!!


----------



## scarbelly

As ususal another fantastic post- Reminds me I need to pull out the piston you made for me and make another fattie -


----------



## baylorsdad

Thats is a mean weave too! I am at work and my mouth is watering. I may be making my first fattie this weekend.


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Scarbelly and Baylorsdad! 

It was pretty tasty.


----------



## bostonsmoke

WOW! I'm glad someone brought this back up top!

Cowgirl, is there any chance you could shoot me that link to your blog? That weave looks incredible and the fatty look stunning!

Thanks in advance


----------



## papasmokes

Very nice, looks like a great way to start the day.  Your presentation was exceptional.


----------



## chefrob

ya had me at fried....................


----------



## cowgirl

BostonSmoke said:


> WOW! I'm glad someone brought this back up top!
> 
> Cowgirl, is there any chance you could shoot me that link to your blog? That weave looks incredible and the fatty look stunning!
> 
> Thanks in advance


BostonSmoke thank you!  I will shoot the bacon weave link to ya.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


papasmokes said:


> Very nice, looks like a great way to start the day.  Your presentation was exceptional.


Thank you so much Papasmokes!  :)


 


chefrob said:


> ya had me at fried....................


Rob, I love fried anything too.  lol  Thanks!


----------



## johnnybigsmoke

williamzanzinger said:


> A perfect fusion of food and opera. A finer fatty can never be made. You have closed this chapter of my life. I bow out in humble observance of a true artist. Oh and, pass the ketchup.


Bwaaahahahahhahahahaaaa!!!! Pass the ketchup??? Priceless!!!

Cowgirl, the fatty looks awesome!!! Kudos on a job well done!!!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Johnny!


----------



## dizzy

Wow!!!  The fattie has just gone uptown!


----------



## cowgirl

Dizzy said:


> Wow!!! The fattie has just gone uptown!


Thanks Dizzy. :)


----------



## fife

Nice looking meat ya got there


----------



## cowgirl

Fife said:


> Nice looking meat ya got there


Thank you Robert! I've made a zillion of these and this combo of stuffing seems to be my favorite. ( I might just be stuck in a rut too. lol )


----------



## whiskeypapa

That looks fantastic.  What type of meat did you use?  Beef or Pork?


----------



## whiskeypapa

Could you please send me the link to your blog as well.  I would love to learn how to weave like that!


----------



## roller

I have never seen one done so well. You need to have your own TV show....


----------



## cowgirl

WhiskeyPapa said:


> That looks fantastic.  What type of meat did you use?  Beef or Pork?


Thank you!  I like a beef pork combo...  :)
 




WhiskeyPapa said:


> Could you please send me the link to your blog as well.  I would love to learn how to weave like that!


Sure! I will shoot the link to ya!
 




Roller said:


> I have never seen one done so well. You need to have your own TV show....


Thank you Roller!  I would love to have my own fishing, hunting, outdoor cooking show. lol 

Like Steven Rinella on "The Wild Within".. He has it made!


----------



## thebarbequeen

It doesn't get better than that!!!


----------



## sinnful-bbq

Most incredible fatty I have had the pleasure to witness. A culinary work of art!  Thanks for sharing .

JJ


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks so much BarBeQueen and JJ!

I appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## fpnmf

Daaaannnnggg!!!

That is the finest breakfast I have seen...

You rock Jeanie!!!

   Craig


----------



## Bearcarver

cowgirl said:


> Thanks so much BarBeQueen and JJ!
> 
> I appreciate your kind comments.




We all appreciate nice comments, especially when they are well deserved, like on this thread.

Your Bacon weaving is so perfect, it looks like it should be hanging on a wall, instead of being eaten!

That beauty would probably make me pause at least 2 seconds, before devouring that fatty!

Bear


----------



## cowgirl

Bearcarver said:


> *We all appreciate nice comments*, especially when they are well deserved, like on this thread.
> 
> Your Bacon weaving is so perfect, it looks like it should be hanging on a wall, instead of being eaten!
> 
> That beauty would probably make me pause at least 2 seconds, before devouring that fatty!
> 
> Bear


Again Bear, I'm sorry!!  No intention to not post enough on your threads. I didn't realize it until you brought it to my attention. I have limited computer time. Thanks for the kind comments on my post.


fpnmf said:


> Daaaannnnggg!!!
> 
> That is the finest breakfast I have seen...
> 
> You rock Jeanie!!!
> 
> Craig


Craig thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

No problem.


----------



## porked

Missed this one, am glad I saw it finally. That could be one of the best fatties I ever saw! Wow!


----------



## graniteman

that's not the breakfast mom use to make!  get me a fork


----------



## haus of smoke

Awesome bacon weave and great photos.


----------



## cowgirl

Porked said:


> Missed this one, am glad I saw it finally. That could be one of the best fatties I ever saw! Wow!


Thanks Porked! :)
 




Haus of Smoke said:


> Awesome bacon weave and great photos.


Thanks Haus of Smoke! I seem to be stuck on the ham/tatoe/onion/cheese filling.. it's my favorite for breakfast. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








graniteman said:


> that's not the breakfast mom use to make!  get me a fork


lol Thanks Graniteman!

Here is one of my favorites... love the hollandaise sauce and english muffin ..  http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2009/10/breakfast-fatty.html

Also love the peppered gravy on a waffle..  http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2010/05/breakfast-fatty-on-memphis-pro.html

They are easy to make and sooooo tasty. :)


----------

